# Living without a Car



## Kathrinjapan

So I've had my first hiccup in my new vehicle-less life. Of course my son would want to join the cub scouts for the first time, and of course we live in Roppongi and of course the campsite is hours driving away. I hate living at the mercy of other people's generosity and burden but one of the plusses to being here was not having to have a car. A lot of people have said Japan is the easiest place to drive, cars are cheap, Yada Yada ... 

I don't have a license and I don't have a clue. 

I guess I'm asking the veteran expats on the site:

Given : 
You live in Roppongi
Most of your transporting is via public means
Your 1 son attends school 45 minutes away
Do you or don't you get a car?
What does that even involve?!?

-Frustrated K


----------



## Rube

Not having a license is the stopped but a lot of people in Tokyo just rent cars which is a lot easier process here, takes less then 10 minutes usually.

To get a car you need to first rent a parking space which in Roppongi would cost you upwards of 20,000 a month easily, then you would need to register it but the car shops do that for you. On average a car here will cost you about 100,000 a year for upkeep and registration according to my friend who is a benz salesman. 

Driving in Tokyo is not the easiest though, I'm from Boston where people don't use blinkers so I'm used to it but driving here is a sport. 

Most cases any trip under an hour will be quicker on a train. The only reason to really get a car is if you hate trains..which I do. Hot sweaty trains in the summer is not good for my state of mind.


----------

